# Got a chance to pick up some old school goodies



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

There's a local guy that has 2 1992 Rockford Fosgate Punch 12" subs in great condition, 2 of the same subs in 10" that need a refoam, and 2 Alpine MRV-F400 V-12 amps that he wants to sell me for $150. What do u guys think? I think everything is in good working order except the 10's.


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

I say get them,if anything the v 12 amps were very clean sounding amps,worth it by themselves. O/s punch subs are a plus!


----------



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just reread the email and it says the 10's need a recone and I bet those are hard parts to find. Probably gonna be paper weights! I've bought a good bit of gear lately so if I could get these and keep an amp and pass along the rest I may do it. What do you guys think they're worth individually?


----------



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

I ended up picking them up for 80$. The 12's are like new in a box. The 10's only need a refoam. He says one amp works the other just lights up but no sound so I gotta check it out. He threw in a box for the 10's as well. Not bad for 80$


----------

